# hobie vest or Ultra Trek??? or



## cjchen (May 26, 2009)

im investing in a good PFD

i just bought a Hobie revo

and im thinking of getting the Hobie vest or ultra trek or stohlquist fisherman

not sure about price of Hobie vest ATM 
but ultra trek is 130 in Sydney
stohlquist fisherman is about 180

what would you guys recommend VALUE FOR MONEY?
and the high back part which sits on top of my hobie seat

i have read every single post on this forum about PFD but theres not much comparison about the hobie vest to other PFD

im going to see the ultra trek very soon and i really don't want to drive to mona vale again to have a look at the hobie vest if everyone tells me to get the ultratrek or stohlquist fisherman


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting the Stohlquist Fisherman lately, I like the look of it but cant say more than that as I havnt tried it on for comfort as yet.

There is a good write up on the Hobie vest here which will tell you alot more than I can : http://yakabout.com.au/home/content/view/218/42/

Edit: there is a write up on the Stohlquist on the same website as well : http://yakabout.com.au/home/content/view/802/101/

Cheers. 8)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I have the Ultra Trek and am very happy with it - can't comment on the other 2. If you are going to fish in areas where there are likely to be power boats, whichever brand you get, I would recomend a PFD2- one that is highly visible.


----------



## MikeG (Jun 16, 2009)

Like Andrew I too use an Ultra Trek, nice and comfy, fits well and doesn't ride up.

Mike


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi cjchen. Factors that helped me make my decision were:

1. Is it comfortable when I'm seated and pedalling/paddling the yak?
2. Does it allow adequate ventilation/airflow when out there on a hot day?
3. Does it have pockets, etc to enable me to have the equipment that I want to keep with me if I get separated from the yak?

It really is helpful to try them on with those questions in mind.

I ended up getting a Hobie pfd after trying several on.


----------



## DTB (Dec 16, 2009)

Have the ultra trek myself, HIGH visibility, comfortable and handy front pockets for lure boxes. No complaints recommended.


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

I decided on the Stolquist because I have heard many good things about them. But i already have an inflatable Yoke type PFD which I still plan to keep and use. I haven't got the Stolquist yet but I bought it from ACK in the states thanks to another post on this site and 15% off. It cost $140 delivered. Good luck making your decision.

viewtopic.php?f=60&t=37371


----------

